# Step back in time with me.  Old school equipment from my dad, grandfather. Value?



## CMfromIL (Oct 15, 2012)

I was visiting my parents this weekend, and looking through some old books on a shelf and came across some of my dad's old photography  equipment.
He had a cherry Voigllander Vitessa T.  It was in his original leather holder, and he had quite an assortment of equipment to go with it.  A 135mm lens, 2 flash attachments, and some sighting devices to use with the various lenses.
All in their original leather containers.  It was like opening the box for the first time.  My dad is quite the neat freak!
At the very end, take a look at my grandfathers camera.
1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.  




8.  Dad said this was to be used with sports shots.  Somehow helped line up the action in the frame.




9.  Older camera.  Label on wood said July 26, 96.  I'm assuming it wasn't 1996.




10.  




11.  All goes back in the box.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2012)

Old gear from your Dad and Grandpa? Value??????????

*"Priceless".*


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2012)

*&#8203;* Thread Moved **


----------



## CMfromIL (Oct 15, 2012)

Well aside from the obvious!


----------



## compur (Oct 16, 2012)

The Vitessa lenses are interchangeable with those for the Braun Super Colorette which were made by Schneider, Rodenstock and Steinheil.


----------



## panblue (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice! I assumed a Rochester connection with Kodak...some info about R.O Co
Rochester Optical Co. - Camerapedia


----------

